# advice needed



## skelly (Jun 1, 2014)

hey guys,

I was just wondering what tools/items/materials you guys use all the time on a regular basis. I'm just trying to plan my new business and id really appreciate any advice from pros more experienced than me. I'm trying to figure out what my biggest expenses will be. I know every business is different but id like to hear your thoughts. Thanks guys!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Screw drivers, nut drivers, impact gun, wrenches, electrical meters, thermometers, refrigerant gauges, vacuum pump, recovery machine, nitrogen and regulator, needle nose pliers, wire strippers, water pump pliers, adjustable wrenches, socket sets, ratcheting wrenches vacuum gauge(micron gauge), oil pump, transfer pump, smart phone, lap top, GPS, and several other tools.


----------



## surenuff (Feb 27, 2010)

Beenthere hit a lot of the most commonly used tools we use everyday. One good source is to get a parts house flyer and look at the tools they have for sale for hvac work. I would venture to say that before you are really cranking that almost all of the tools you see in there will be something you would have need of. When buying your tools remember, that having the right tool for the job can make the job faster, more professional, and even help you do it more safely. Don't be a cheapster when it comes to your hand tools and meters. Buy the best you can afford and then maybe even upgrade later when you are making some more money. Good luck to you on your business.!


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

A career in the HVAC industry requires the use of many tools. If you're just getting started in the heating and air conditioning trade, it can seem overwhelming to decide what is needed right away. It can also be quite costly.

*General*
*1. **Battery-Powered Drill*
*2. **Electrical Testers*
*3. The Sawzall*

*4. Twenty-Five-Foot Tape Measure*

*5. Four-Foot Stepladder*

*6. Hammer*

*7. Fifty-Foot Extension Cord*

*8. Screwdrivers*

*9. Hex-Head Nut Drivers*

*10. Caulking Gun*

*11. Level*

*12. Pliers*

*13. Pipe Wrenches*

*Tools Used For Sheet Metal Work*

*1. Three Types of Tin Snips or Aviators*

*2. Shears*

*3. Folding Bar or Drive Bender*

*4. Hand Seamers (or Tongs, or Fairmonts)*

*5. Crimpers*

*6. Awl or Scratch Awl*

*7. Staple Gun*

*HVAC Tools Used For Air Conditioning Work*

*1. Tubing Cutter*

*2. Refrigeration Gauges*

*3. Vacuum pump*

*4. Refrigerant Scale*


----------

